# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  نحتاجك الان وبشده  [you]

## مرهف

*فضلاً ليس أمراً
اضغط هنا من عشان العجب
وسودان المريخ
...
*

----------


## صديق

*تم
........................

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تم
.......................

*

----------


## الصفوى

*....تم........
*

----------


## مرهف

*شباب اسف للتعديل 
بس ياريت التعقيب يكون بعبارة تم فق
...
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تم التصويت للكابتن فيصل العجب
دي صورة التصويت

 وياريت كل اعضاء المنبر يصوتو للعجب
تفويتة
صديق التصويت اكثر من مرة ممكن بس من عنوان اي بي مختلف

*

----------


## jafaros

*......تم......
                        	*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*تم التصويت
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*......تم......
*

----------


## ابراهيم خلف الله

*تم بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## osman

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه تم
*

----------


## wd el7aj

*done





:)
                        	*

----------


## zorba

*تمّ و تمام التمام
غيّر الــــ  ip واستمر
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*.....تم.......
*

----------


## ابوبكر

*تم والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فضلا نزل البوست فى كل المنتدياتالمريخية
الان العجب يتقدم بفارق كبير
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*....تم فق.......
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*-------   تم --------
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*تم
 عجب ليس فى الامر عجب
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*تم التصويت 
*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*تم ............
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تم بحمد الله
*

----------


## غندور

*تم....الحمد لله
*

----------


## طارق حسن

*   تم التصويت
*

----------


## بكراوى

*رفع التمام للعجب
                        	*

----------


## حسن ود احمد

*تم التصويت الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*تم فق


*

----------


## حريري

*تم التصويت لصالح عجبناااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## ود من الله

*تم اتخاذ اللازم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي صميم

*تم التنفيذ ..ومعنا جميعاً لتنصيب الملك المحبوب عجبنا افضل لاعب سوداني
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*تم التصويت 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*‏..... تم .....
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


*

----------


## عامر بحيري

* تم 

لك الحب يا عجب بحجم ابداعك الرائع


:1 (7):
*

----------


## sonstar

*تم التصويت
                        	*

----------


## ibrahim s

*تم  بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*______تم_____
                        	*

----------


## دبي الذهبي

*تم وبحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*                                                                    تم 
وعلى الجميع القيام بهذه المهمة عشان بكرة ما نسمع ان قارورة طلع احسن لاعب 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*  تم التصويت
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*تم التصويت
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــ تم ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*تم التصويت للملك
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*تم والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*اجرينا  اللازم يا ريس  مرهف
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*تم ................
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*تم التصويت
العجب يتفوق بفارق 6 % عن قارورة همتكم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تم والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## makkawi

*تم والحمدللة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تم التصويت
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*تم بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*تم بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## حسن احمد

*تم التصويت للملك
*

----------


## الحمادي

*تم التصويت .. بالتوفيق للعجب
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*تم التصويت
*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*تـــم التصــويت للملك
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*تم ..والحمد لله.. نصوت اكتر من مره كيف اصلو معانا الاولاد وامهم 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــم
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

* ***** تـــــــــــــم ******
*

----------


## الصفوى

*ياخوانا همتكم معانا
قاروره يكتسح
*

----------


## looly

*تم.........
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*done


....................


....................

done
*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*وراجي مالو؟؟؟

مافي طريقة نصوت ليهو؟؟؟

عموما تم
*

----------


## Gold star

*تمام اصبحت الاصوات
1406
                        	*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*done ........

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*صوتناااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*تمّْ 000000000
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تم   التصويت   لجلالة    الملك
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*done ... done
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تم  بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*تم التصويت
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تم التصويت لفيصل العجب 
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*العجب العجب العجب العجب -يجب على كل اعضاء النمبر التصويت سريعا للملك الان عمك قارورة يتفوق على الملك فى التصويت
                        	*

----------


## المسلمي

*تم لكن قارورة فايتنا!
*

----------


## السيد

*تم في اربعه تهئ تهئ تهئ لانو جاء متاخر . . بس في صوت مشئ لي السيد قدرين لانو من مدني تهئ تهئ والاسم يعني شفتها شينه والله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*تم  ونرجو التوفيق للملك
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*تم التصويت
*

----------


## Gold star

*يا اخوانا لحد الآن 1900 مقابل 2300 ما تشوفو ليها حل
دايرين العطالة ادوها لي بتاع الاكياس ده
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بعد اذن الحبيب مرهف اسمح لي ان اكتب موضوع داخل موضوع
برغم ان موضوعك عن التصويت والرد بكلمة تم فقط 
الا انني استأذنك بالكتابة الطويلة
الان الساعة 3,44 صباحا فيصل العجب 1937 صوت
وهيثم قارورة2367 يعني الفرق 430 صوت 
ودي طريقة تخلي العجب يتفوق علي قارورة بمليون صوت 
بس همتكم معانا ياشباب والطريقة سهلة جدا جدا
http://www.mbc.net//vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 
http://www.mbc.net///vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 
http://www.mbc.net////vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 
http://www.mbc.net/////vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 
http://www.mbc.net//////vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 
http://www.mbc.net///////vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 
http://www.mbc.net////////vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 
http://www.mbc.net/////////vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 
http://www.mbc.net//////////vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp
http://www.mbc.net///////////vgn-ext-templating/mbc/jsp/multi_poll.jsp 

ياشباب الرابط الفوق دي عن طريقة تقدر تصوت اكتر من مليون مرة بس تضيف بعد نهاية
net في الرابط اعلي المتصفح علامة / وكل مرة ضيف / اضغط انتر وصوت ثم تحديث للصفحة / انتر صوت وهكذا لو عايز مليون مرة تقدر تصوت 
ح يقوليك عفوا لقد قمت بالتصويت من قبل ولا تشتغل بيه صوت بس وبعد عشرة دقائق شوف التصويت وصل وين عشان الموقع بحدث الاستفتاء كل عشرة دقائق
الروابط اخر واحد فيها للتصويت حداشر مرة وانا لسة شغال
ملحوظة
كل مرة ضيف / واحد بس ماتقوم تضيف فد مرة عشرين / وتقول عشان اسرع
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*تم الحمد لله
*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*.....تم.....
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*تم بحمدالله
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*....تم........
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*[justify]                                                                              تم[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*.........تم.........
*

----------


## zaeim84

*تم للملك فيصل
                        	*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*تمييييييييييييييينا والحمد الله
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*تم التصويت
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تم والحمد الله
$
$
$



يلا يا صفوه العجب يستاهل أكثر من كده ...
                        	*

----------


## Alkisar

*تم .......
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*تم وكلنا العجب
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*تم
                        	*

----------


## كشة حموري

*تمام يا عجبنا
                        	*

----------


## minoalmre5

*تم التصويت لي الملك
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*تم التصويت 
هيا يا شباب
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*العجب العجيب .. كورة واخلاق وادب واهداف .. 

تفويتة انت الافضل ياعجب 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق 

العجب حبيبي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اخ مرهف والاشراف الجميل
اود تنبيهكم الي :
يمكنك التصويت كل 24 ساعة من نفسئ الجهاز وان كنت تملك مكتبة الكترونية تستطيع التصويت بعدد الاجهزة كل 24 ساعة 
هذا التصويت غير نزيه 
.. شكرا
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*تم التصويت
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*تم
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*فيصل العجب – المريخ. 30.78% (4,305 صوت) 

لازال قارورة متفوق يا شباب، إستنفروا الجميع لدعم الملك فيصل
                        	*

----------


## السناري

*تم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تم
*

----------


## سيدو

*حبيبنا مرهف صدقني هذا التصويت غير شريف .. وممكن تصوت من اي جهاز ومن جهازك في كل يوم ..

وانا دا اليوم الخامس اصوت خمس مرات في كل صباح واحيانا المساء ..

والله دي قصه ..

*

----------


## mooka

*تم
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*تم انجاز المهمه
*

----------


## جلابي

*تم بحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## سوسيوة

*شكراً للتصويت 
الطيب الماحي – الموردة. 2.16% (831 صوت)   
السيد قدرين - اتحاد مدني. 2.14% (824 صوت)   
راجي عبد العاطي – المريخ. 2.17% (833 صوت)   
سعيد السعودي – المريخ. 1.31% (503 صوت)   
صلاح الأمير – الخرطوم. 2.16% (830 صوت)   
عمر بخيت – الهلال. 15.49% (5,959 صوت)   
فيصل العجب – المريخ. 15.17% (5,836 صوت)   
مدثر كاريكا – الهلال. 15.51% (5,964 صوت)   
محمد أحمد بشة- الهلال. 15.49% (5,958 صوت)   
هيثم مصطفى – الهلال. 28.4% (10,923 صوت)  
تعبانين يا صفوه شدو حيلكم  

مجموع الأصوات 38,461
العودة الى الاستفتاءشارك
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*تم
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*بالتوفيق للملك
                        	*

----------


## سكواها

*تم التنفيذ
*

----------


## احمد الدباسي

*تم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*تم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*تم التصويت
                        	*

----------

